

From zero to hacker. Our business co-founders' quest to conquer coding - wasbazi
http://zerotohacker.tumblr.com/post/34786076426/zero-to-hacker

======
austenallred
Hats off, man, from another business co-founder who has been doing the same
thing for some time. It was surprising to me how quickly I could become
competent. Sure, I'm not worthy to unlatch the shoes of our company's
technical co-founder, but at least we speak the same language now.

------
zafriedman
I also recommend for node Guillermo Rauch's Smashing Node.js. Also Javascript
the Good Parts by Crockford is the cononical language resource for Javascript,
once you've reached your inevitable local maximum in just having knowledge of
node.js and not much Javascript per se.

~~~
littlegiantcap
Awesome, I'll check it out. (I'm the business co-founder in question btw)

